# Be Quiet Pure Power L8-CM 630W: "Klackern" nach dem Einschalten (kein "Klacken"!)



## Hyco (19. November 2013)

Moin,

seit heute morgen klackert das NT wenn ich den PC einschalte für 3-4 Sekunden. Ich weiß nicht wie sich ein Relais anhört, aber es ist definitiv kein einmaliges "Klack" sondern ein mehrfaches klacken.

Ist es trotzdem unbedenklich?

Das tritt auch erst seit heute auf, vorher hab ich solche Geräusche nicht zu hören bekommen.

Das Netzteil ist 2 Wochen alt.


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. November 2013)

Hallo Hyco,

handelt es sich hierbei um ein mechanisches "klackern"? 

Halte bitte kurz den Lüfter des Netzteils vorsichtig an, um zu überprüfen, ob das Geräusch durch den Lüfter verursacht wird. Handelt es sich um ein mechanisches Geräusch könnte es sein, dass ein Kabel an den Lüfter anschlägt.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Hyco (20. November 2013)

Hi Marco, ja es ist ein mechanisches Klackern.

Ich habe grade eben mal den Netzteillüfter vor dem Starten des PC's angehalten und danach den PC gestartet: Kein Klackern.
Danach nochmal den Lüfter beim Starten frei laufen lassen: Klackern!

Liegt also wohl am Lüfter  

Auch im laufenden Betrieb sind geringfügig Klacker- bzw. eher Schleifgeräusche hörbar, wenn man direkt am Netzteillüfter horcht.
Sofern ich das mit der Taschenlampe erkennen kann, ist auf den ersten Blick kein Kabel o.ä. erkennbar, was an den Lüfterblättern schleift.


Gruß

Hyco


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. November 2013)

Hallo Hyco,

dann solltest du das Netzteil am besten aus Gründen der Sicherheit reklamieren.

Du kannst dies über die Gewährleistung deines Händlers abwickeln, oder über die Garantie des Herstellers.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Hyco (20. November 2013)

Hm das ist echt blöd, dass ich jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal meinen Händler wegen des Netzteils anschreiben muss. 

Das erste, was mir geschickt wurde, war ebenfalls defekt (Der Lüfter drehte immer auf 100%).
Aber dann werde ich das wohl machen müssen...


----------

